# The Art Deco bicycle build



## loopybike (8 Oct 2018)

I've had an urge to build an art deco bicycle for a few years. I don't really know why.
Following on from a thread I started requesting ideas from you lovely people I'm now at a starting point. I also posted a similar thread on the American ratrodbikes site. The different ideas was quite interesting. The American lot see art deco as cruisers with pretend fuel tanks, Schwim style. Us British seam a little more open minded.
What I didn't offer was my idea of what an art deco bicycle would look like. 
While I like the streamed look, I've kind of done that already with the blue Carlton. No, I'm thinking more of symmetry, parallel lines, sleek with sharp angles.

I drew up a few ideas so I think I know what direction I'm going in. 

The first thing I needed to do was to get hold of a bike. I considered making a frame (and may still go down this route) but buying all the parts new would get expensive. So a whole bike makes financial sense. The bike needs to have hub brakes at the front and either the same at the back or a coaster brake. Either single speed or, preferably hub gears. A steel frame would be better if I need to add tabs or brackets.
So I was quite pleased when this came up locally 






It cost more than I wanted but much less than the cost of its parts. 

The fun begins......


----------



## loopybike (8 Oct 2018)

So what have I bought?
It's a 1980s dutch Sparta Miami 
I've started to strip it down to the basics. Off with the mudguards, chain guard, rack and coat guard.


----------



## Drago (8 Oct 2018)

Lovely, drums, keeps the thing cosmetically clean.


----------



## loopybike (8 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Lovely, drums, keeps the thing cosmetically clean.



My design won't allow for calliper brakes


----------



## raleighnut (8 Oct 2018)




----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Oct 2018)

I'll be following this with interest. Creative ideas and bikes are a great combination.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Oct 2018)

If you don't mind sharing them I'd be interested to see your concept sketches.


----------



## loopybike (9 Oct 2018)

AndyRM said:


> If you don't mind sharing them I'd be interested to see your concept sketches.


At the end I will, but not yet. That would give the game away


----------



## AndyRM (9 Oct 2018)

loopybike said:


> At the end I will, but not yet. That would give the game away



Fair point. I am looking forward to everything about this thread!


----------



## loopybike (9 Oct 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Fair point. I am looking forward to everything about this thread!


No pressure then !


----------



## loopybike (9 Oct 2018)

I have got some whacky ideas for this though. Some will find their way on to the build, some may not!
I think I've watched too much Poirot!


----------



## Drago (9 Oct 2018)

I am also watch g this thread with mucho anticipation. You better build something awesome or we'll cackle with glee, but after seeing the Rocket Sidecar I very much doubt you'll build anything that isn't awesome.


----------



## loopybike (9 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> I am also watch g this thread with mucho anticipation. You better build something awesome or we'll cackle with glee, but after seeing the Rocket Sidecar I very much doubt you'll build anything that isn't awesome.


I'll never be able to top the rocket sidecar, so prepare to cackle!


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Oct 2018)

loopybike said:


> I'll never be able to top the rocket sidecar, so prepare to cackle!



Please tell me where I can find more information about the Rocket Sidecar...


----------



## AndyRM (9 Oct 2018)

loopybike said:


> I'll never be able to top the rocket sidecar, so prepare to cackle!



I dunno, Loopybike runs it seriously close. Both are wonderful.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Please tell me where I can find more information about the Rocket Sidecar...



https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/rocket-sidecar-bike-the-build.229784/


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Oct 2018)

Okay, that's even more awesome than I expected...


----------



## AndyRM (9 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Okay, that's even more awesome than I expected...



Yup. It's a thing of beauty.


----------



## Drago (9 Oct 2018)

It is absolutely awesome.


----------



## loopybike (9 Oct 2018)

Your all very kind. 
If you want awesome, this is sat in our workshop at the moment waiting to go out. It's a Gurney Nutting 8 litre Bentley. We have built the body, I did the front.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Oct 2018)

That is seriously cool. Those fenders remind me of something...


----------



## tamiya (9 Oct 2018)

Drum brakes with spoke wheels too


----------



## Alan O (9 Oct 2018)

loopybike said:


> At the end I will, but not yet. That would give the game away


Absolutely - I'd much prefer to see a step-by-step revelation as it develops.


----------



## loopybike (9 Oct 2018)

Alan O said:


> Absolutely - I'd much prefer to see a step-by-step revelation as it develops.


It also gives me an opt out to change the design lol


----------

